# Found one today burning



## jcdona (Mar 9, 2014)

This one escaped the harrow. Barely.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 10, 2014)

Good eye, not a lot of that one sticking up in the in situ pic. 

Looks like an Abbey, or maybe a heavily resharpened Pickwick? (Stem makes me think Pickwick.)


----------



## flintdiver (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## GLS (Mar 10, 2014)

A lucky day for both you and  the point!


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 10, 2014)

I wouldn't call it an Abbey, but that is just me.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 10, 2014)

What would you call it? Cypress creek? Elora? Sump'n else? 
(I didn't really want to call it an abbey either...)


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 10, 2014)

Middle Archaic isn't my specialty, but a Marion comes to mind.  I'm old school, I always lumped them all together as FL Archaic Stemmed.
That bevel looks older every time I look at it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 10, 2014)

Juice in the hole!


----------



## jcdona (Mar 10, 2014)

I was thinking Pickwick. The outside disk rolled it up just right.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 10, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> Middle Archaic isn't my specialty, but a Marion comes to mind.  I'm old school, I always lumped them all together as FL Archaic Stemmed.
> That bevel looks older every time I look at it.



Reason I didn't say Marion is that all I have ever found, & those I see in books, are always more finely crafted than that one, almost like they were kind of OCD about it. The sides are really vitrine-smooth; that one looks roughed out, but resharpened. Marion would fit that stem well; somehow I can't recall what a resharpened Marion looks like.

Too, from the photos it seems like the only part that looks "heat treated" is the portion that poked out of the ground, which makes me think it was a "post-discard" fire that colored the base?

I bow to the superior knowledge of you guys, however.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 11, 2014)

Forest Grump said:


> Reason I didn't say Marion is that all I have ever found, & those I see in books, are always more finely crafted than that one, almost like they were kind of OCD about it. The sides are really vitrine-smooth; that one looks roughed out, but resharpened. Marion would fit that stem well; somehow I can't recall what a resharpened Marion looks like.
> 
> Too, from the photos it seems like the only part that looks "heat treated" is the portion that poked out of the ground, which makes me think it was a "post-discard" fire that colored the base?
> 
> *I bow to the superior knowledge of you guys, however.*



LOL, I'm waiting for Son to answer.  

Marions might not be found where you are.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 11, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> LOL, I'm waiting for Son to answer.
> 
> Marions might not be found where you are.



Son doesn't seem to be on here as much as he used to. I miss his input & encyclopedic knowledge. I can always count on him to set me straight when I'm barking up the wrong tree.

I found this one where I are... (one could argue it is a Marion/Newnan cross-type, since it has a slightly squarish base, but the up-sloping shoulders make me call it a Marion).


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2014)

jcdona said:


> This one escaped the harrow. Barely.



Very nice; good eye!


----------



## oyster (Mar 11, 2014)

I love me a good insitu picture, that's awesome.


----------



## jcdona (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks everyone.  I do enjoy thinking about who made it, when ,and how it was incorporated into their daily lives.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 13, 2014)

Abbeys have 4 way beveling and the base is normally straight not rounded.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 13, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Abbeys have 4 way beveling and the base is normally straight not rounded.



Abbeys are just stylized Kirks (made by a specific people).  After sleeping on it, I'd say it's a Kirk.  

I thought about all the points that I've held that looked like this one and what they were.  Kirk keeps coming up.


----------



## Son (Mar 13, 2014)

Appears to be made of raw chert. The resharpening makes me think Kirk stemmed. They come in all shapes, especially the exhausted forms. Any part that appears to have had some heat, could come from being exposed, to fire and/or the hot sun for a spell. Especially the thinner areas.


----------



## Son (Mar 13, 2014)

Here are three Kirks, all found in the same single cultural Kirk Early Archaic site in Early Co. Ga.


----------



## Son (Mar 13, 2014)

Here are three more from the same site. So ya see, Kirks can come in a variety of shapes, all made by the same folks.


----------



## Son (Mar 13, 2014)

And we can find Kirks that are not serrated.


----------



## Son (Mar 13, 2014)

No, I don't post much here anymore, thought maybe i was boring folks with all my post. But i check in now and then.

Here's the last point i found that's in the Kirk family of points. It's a Wacissa. Heart breaker, i want a large one like this that isn't broke.


----------



## chehawknapper (Mar 13, 2014)

I, for one, do not tire of your posts Son.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 14, 2014)

Son, if you don't pass down your knowledge, then none of us will be able to do the same for other one day. Keep it up!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 20, 2014)

Very cool.


----------

